# Seiko Monster (Orange) Review



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Just received a near new Orange Seiko Monster in a trade. Pics to follow.

First off, to all those that are interested in purchasing this beast, know this, from every pic you see and video you watch, you will not gauge the real life size and weight of this watch. It's big, bigger than it appears in pictures. As for the weight, wow, it's heavy.

(1) Bracelet - Simply fantastic. This one is thick and wide, feels good on the wrist and looks good. Solid links add to the immense weight of this watch. This is one hell of a bracelet.

(1b) Clasp - Protective over clasp hides a release catch (real nice). You also get a divers extension that is nicely hidden. It clicks into place real easy - all good quality

(2) Watch case - Interesting design, nice and thick and the case back has a nice design on it. The notches line up with the bezel to give a pleasing look.

(3) Bezel - Clear markers for the 15 / 30 markers and lume on the 12.00 position. Mine is quite tough to turn round (uni directional).

(4) Dial and hands - ORANGE (really makes it stand out) - not to much text on the dial - leaving it clear to tell the time. BIG hour markers and you get day date function. Nice hands - if you own one, or are going to get one - let the hands line up (e.g. 12.00 on the dot) and see what patters you get with the hands - a pleasant surprise. Big hands with lots of lume on them.

(4b) Seconds hand - nice sweep and lume in the middle of the of the seconds hand.

(5) Crown - Protected by case. Screw down.

(6) Glass - curved, hardex, not sapphire.

(7) Overall feel - Heavy and comfortable

(8) Overall look - Beefy, good quality

(9) Movement - In house Seiko 7s26 (I think) A work horse. I don't think this is a hand wound, which is a shame. Does not hack - another shame.

(10) Lume - If Heathrow airport lights go down, ill guide the planes in with this bad boy. The lume is AMAZING

(11) Value 4 money - these can be purchased for around 140 pounds. You're getting a dam good movement for that, very good quality materials, case and bracelet. This is very good value for money.

(12) Overall - I am happy. I never knew why they created the 'baby' monster, but now I get it. This is a BIG watch, and heavy, so not for the light hearted. This is a beater made of tough stuff.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Got mine about a week ago


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

Can we safely say this is the biggest watch for its price with a known reputation?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Flows said:


> Can we safely say this is the biggest watch for its price with a known reputation?


Most definitely!

I've just traded my Black Monster out for a Citizen (now on its way out already!) and I have to say, I never had a single problem with it.

Kept near-perfect time, felt amazing on and attracted tons of attention while out.

Not many sub Â£100 watches will tick all those boxes, and the Orange is even more eye-catching.

Not to everyones taste (how long before someone uses the 'fugly' line?) but there are enough fans of them that you'll have some jealous admirers with this on your wrist!

Great going, and enjoy!


----------



## NickOfTime (Apr 6, 2010)

Have one enjoying wearing it.Hands down to the OM....


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

Bah i gotta get one of these lol seems to be my sort of watch <3


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

They do them in all kinds of designs (dial) these days. Most of the funky ones are the mini monsters I think. I gota say, I love this watch, and am wondering what the black dial version looks like. I'm guessing it has a more formal / executive look. The orange is fun, unique and outstanding.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Worn this one for 2 days now. Getting a good work out on my left arm. I tell you what, I would love a yellow one of these, as yellow is my favorite color.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

they're not called 'monster' for no reason. I'm very happy with my OM - I'd sell it to fund getting a Seiko White Night Monster - white face and PVD case are lovely! :man_in_love:


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd love that black and white monster as well. Next up for me is a Stowa, but after that I might just get the black and white. Should go without saying but if you get it stick up a few pics.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Does that PVD rub off or if you scratch it, what is underneath. That does look nice though


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

kc104 said:


> Does that PVD rub off or if you scratch it, what is underneath. That does look nice though


I'd like to think its just a dull version of the normal stainless monster case - so if PVD did get mank it could be bead blasted...

dunno how durable the PVD is - I've not found another forum-er who's got one imported (though i have a growing desire to! :naughty: )


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Where are the pictures????


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Apologies, apologies - Images as promised :










Look how thick the bracelet is.










From the front :










and of course - the wrist shot :


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ahhh....the legend that is the orange monster......they dont come much better then the OM....although, if i was to be picky, i think that the style of bracelet lets it down slightly.......it looks better on either an oyster, or better still a lumpy or mesh


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

This is the heaviest watch I have - Compared to my invicta 8926, the bracelet is a lot thicker, and the case, wow, I would say what a beast but, as the name suggests, its a monster.

I think the black dial would look very smart.

Sorry about the out of focus pics there.


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I wonder if they do a carbon fibre one, or is that a bit too much?


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

One of the first watches I bought when the madness took hold. Yes, it has a face that only a mother could love, but I have not even considered flipping it.

AND

It does that great impression of a rocket.










Thank you for the opportunity to post this picture again!


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

nice straight to the point review Monsters are a great watch for the money with excellent build quality too!


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't believe how reasonable these watches are. In Japan I have seen prices for around 100 pounds, but I am not sure about the different models.

Is your orange watches a SKX781K1?

I've also seen different colours;


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55331&st=0&p=563576&hl=Over%20the%20hill&fromsearch=1&#entry563576

That's my thread with my new (well month old now) monster and I've not had a problem with it. Decent lume shot there for those interested. Scratched the bracelet rock climbing but other than that it's fine! Got it on a black NATO at the mo and I like the look, will have to get a new pic up.


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Just be careful not to drop it on your toe!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

gixop - i may be wrong, but the pics you are showing are of the 'Baby' Monster, and not the one I have. I'd be interested to see the baby, as the full size is big, the baby might come off as compact and sharp.

Yes I believe mine is SKX781K1. You can pick them up for about 140 pounds. I can send you a link to a place I have purchased before that sells these monsters.


----------



## Wozza-UK (Jun 27, 2010)

kc104 said:


> gixop - i may be wrong, but the pics you are showing are of the 'Baby' Monster, and not the one I have. I'd be interested to see the baby, as the full size is big, the baby might come off as compact and sharp.
> 
> Yes I believe mine is SKX781K1. You can pick them up for about 140 pounds. I can send you a link to a place I have purchased before that sells these monsters.


From my recent research into Seiko monsters (now the proud owner of an OM and looking to get another but not sure which) - The Pics that Gixop has posted are "Night" monsters (because they are black?) - they are exactly the same as the other monsters - just black.

The Mini or baby monsters that you refer to are not much smaller at all (about 1mm less on the case I think) and use the 7S36 movement and are branded as the Seiko Sports 5 they also dont have a screw down crown and they have a display back, they also dont have the wetsuit extension strap - search for Seiko Neo Monsters or Seiko Mini Monsters.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

My baby/neo/mini monster was sold on here (and subsequently flipped!) a few weeks ago...










Just to clear up a few points... "mini" doesnt really fit - its as big as any other monster (I actually thought it 1mm bigger?..) It has a different crown protector, as said above - the 7S36B caliber with a couple extra jewels, a display back as shown here....










.... it lacks the divers extension and has push pins in the bracelet (rather than pin & collets in the Monster). And finally, this finish is not PVD, its TiCn which I believe is Titanium Carbon Nitride from memory. It wore well on mine - really well. Oh, and obviously, the mini's have a "5" on the dial and less water resistance @ only 100m (and therefore no screw down crown)... oh and speaking of crowns, its @ 3 o'clock instead of 4 on the standard Monster.

Phew.

ANNNDDD... the Mini can be got as a "J" model "Made in Japan" - if you believe the hype! All Monsters are "K"'s. Should that

matter? Well, I like the "J"'s but thats just a load of old coddswallop. Who knows where they're made.


----------

